# More Pic`s of the 9 Yorkie pups



## perri88 (May 19, 2008)

More Pic`s of the 9 Yorkie pups 1/7/2008


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

aww they are beautiful...i just love the new puppy pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are so sweet,can you tell them apart,??? gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kellieann (Jun 14, 2008)

WOW they are all so lovely, are they all from the same mom ? surely not lol thats quite a litter for a yorkie.

kellie.xxxxx


----------



## perri88 (May 19, 2008)

kellieann said:


> WOW they are all so lovely, are they all from the same mom ? surely not lol thats quite a litter for a yorkie.
> 
> kellie.xxxxx


yes all from the same mom she is 10 lbs & dad is 4Lbs


----------



## kellieann (Jun 14, 2008)

Omg Perri im gob smacked lol, well done to the mom and dad, what a great litter.
I thought yorkies only had about four at the most amazing what you can learn lol.
my staffie had 7 pups. broke my heart when it came time for them to be rehomed i wanted to keep them all but i had to be realistic.
My kids did do there best to convince me to as well.

kellie.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww adorable,,,


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

omg !!  look how they have grown !!!
absolutely gorgeous and a joy to see


----------



## chuck (Jun 29, 2008)

lovely little cuties lol


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

beatiful love the last one where there all asleep


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

They are so cute, bet they are a handful


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww Beautiful little puppies


----------

